# Keep an eye out....



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Kreg has some exciting new products coming out in February. I'm not at liberty to provide details, but stay tuned….


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

What? Do you work for Kreg now?  Did you sign some kind of NDA? We're your brothers and sisters and we're supposed to have no secrets from each other!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> What? Do you work for Kreg now?  Did you sign some kind of NDA? We're your brothers and sisters and we're supposed to have no secrets from each other!
> 
> - Andybb


yeah what the hell,i thought we were friends rich?


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

Or….maybe he designed a new tool that Kreg bought the rights to and is going to mass produce and make Rich wealthy beyond his wildest dreams.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Or….maybe he designed a new tool that Kreg bought the rights to and is going to mass produce and make Rich wealthy beyond his wildest dreams.
> 
> - Andybb


i knew it all along,he used me! ;-)


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

LOL guys. No, I do not stand to profit from this news. But it's real and exciting. And yes, there is a NDA.

Stay tuned. It'll be worth it.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

All right, sounds like free stuff. At noon here on Sunday it will 12:00 am Feb 1st in Australia! We'll be waiting.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

More ways to take my money. About half of them I actually do use and like!

Of someone invents a better mousetrap and can sell it making a fortune, I tip my hat to you!


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Keep an eye on Dewalt, Bosch and other brands as well. My spider sense tells me they are coming out with new tools this year as well!


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

I'm still waiting for a Festool Domino clone! But I digress.

Waiting for Rich.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> I m still waiting for a Festool Domino clone! But I digress.
> 
> Waiting for Rich.
> 
> - Andybb


So you want a Blue beadlock pro?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Hey *Rich*, if you have any pull with *Kreg*, get the morons to put proper markings on their *Foreman pocket hole machine* like their smaller jigs… or an overlay template/sticker. For something that brags 12-38mm, they only have markings for 1/2, 3/4, and 1-1/2 inch material. I can forgive the *imperial*, but what about other dimension markings.

Their support reply of *"Do your own calibration!"*, to my query, simply sucked.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

hmmm…









hmmm….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

+1 I enjoy the enthusiasm that new woodworking "stuff" brings- I am looking forward to seeing what it is.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> I m still waiting for a Festool Domino clone! But I digress.
> 
> Waiting for Rich.
> 
> - Andybb


+1 my bet is on a Domino clone…


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> I m still waiting for a Festool Domino clone! But I digress.
> 
> Waiting for Rich.
> 
> ...


It's already here.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

but it isn't a blue plastic Kreg… stay tuned


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I m still waiting for a Festool Domino clone! But I digress.
> 
> Waiting for Rich.
> 
> ...


no,i dont think so! not a big fan of home made tools.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

> - Desert_Woodworker
> It s already here.
> 
> 
> ...


I love making jigs and DIY tools but I have also learned from experience that there is some stuff you make and some stuff you buy. For instance, I've learned a lot of stuff from Stumpy Nubs and built quite a few of his jigs but his router lift that I built then gave away vs my Woodpecker PRL router lift is like comparing SpaceX to model rockets.

I'll be buying the Domino clone.


----------



## xedos (Apr 25, 2020)

It's not a domino clone.

TTS's patent is still in effect for a few more years.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> .... Woodpecker PRL router lift is like comparing SpaceX to model rockets.
> - Andybb


So what you're saying is your *PRL* will never route a path off the ground, in the footsteps of a model rocket? I though they were good (the *PRL*).


> It's not a domino clone.
> 
> TTS's patent is still in effect for a few more years.
> 
> - xedos


The *Domino* is only an expensive, souped up, biscuit joiner… It's their *breakdown hardware* that make it unique!


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

On Kreg if is cool I will probably buy it.


----------



## bndawgs (Oct 21, 2016)

Might be some clues based on the tags for the thread?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

cmon rich were friends,just whisper in my ear ? i wont tell. ;-)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Rich, I would never ask you because I know that you are a man of character for a leak… but can we play "what's my line"- Have any of the guesses been correct excluding the color "blue"


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Have any of the guesses been correct excluding the color "blue"
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Nope.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

> Have any of the guesses been correct excluding the color "blue"
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> ...


*It is February first in Melbourne, Australia! Give up the info!!*


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

patience guys he didn't give the exact day.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

> patience guys he didn t give the exact day.
> 
> - pottz


Just realized it was me that *ass*umed it was the first.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> patience guys he didn t give the exact day.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ...


cmon andy it's not christmas morning,or is it ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Come on Pottz get that Beagle hunting… Can these products hide from the "net"?

Rich I hope that this doesn't turn into a "Curse of Oak Island" series?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Come on Pottz get that Beagle hunting… Can these products hide from the "net"?
> 
> Rich I hope that this doesn t turn into a "Curse of Oak Island" series?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


im sure by now rich is regretting saying anything-lol.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Come on Pottz get that Beagle hunting… Can these products hide from the "net"?
> 
> Rich I hope that this doesn t turn into a "Curse of Oak Island" series?
> 
> - Desert Woodworker


Why such fuss and anxiety, their tracks are not universal, their clamps suck on melamine and their Foreman needs an upgrade… I prefer to avoid *suspension disappointment*.

*KSDM*... *K*reg *S*ales *D*ont *M*atter!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Pottz- now you have to deal with 2 heavyweights- Rich, logical, methodical and knows what he is posting compared to Duck very intelligent, experienced knows the technology but can he compete?

To quote Duck- I prefer to avoid suspension disappointment.

Guys Rich knows the anxiety that we all are facing… Rich's serve…


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Come on Pottz get that Beagle hunting… Can these products hide from the "net"?
> 
> Rich I hope that this doesn t turn into a "Curse of Oak Island" series?
> 
> ...


well i gotta say,and i hate too,i agree duckie their products are nothing that has ever rocked my world.i use pocket screws rarely and only when it makes sense,like cabinet face frames.so im curious but probably nothing ill run out and buy.we'll see.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> well i gotta say,and i hate too,i agree duckie their products are nothing that has ever rocked my world.i use pocket screws rarely and only when it makes sense,like cabinet face frames.so im curious but probably nothing ill run out and buy.we ll see.
> 
> - pottz


Pottz and Mr. Festool- Kregg has revolutionized from pock jigs to their other great product


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Pottz and Mr. Festool- Kregg has revolutionized from pock jigs to their other great product
> - Desert Woodworker


Yeah, like their universal t-tracks that won't accept 5/16" (8mm) t-bolts and their *right angle clamps* that is bugger all useless on melamine and a tad too bloody expensive to convert to functioning clamps.
Their *"pock jigs"* were great and then they stuffed up with the bloody *Foreman*...

Hell, I'd rather buy Bos*¢*h than *Kreg*!


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> The *Domino* is only an expensive, souped up, biscuit joiner… It s their *breakdown hardware* that make it unique!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


While this has nothing to do with the subject matter, I have to say….

Huh?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> The *Domino* is only an expensive, souped up, biscuit joiner… It s their *breakdown hardware* that make it unique!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> ...


yeah im lost too…..duckie you been in the vino again ?


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Festool's break down connectors:


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Festool s break down connectors:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we know what they are we just dont understand what they have to do with new kreg products?


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

The foreman is not a bad machine. It's a 400$ machine. A lot like to compare it to machines that cost at least twice as much. Which is not apples to apples.

I've had 3 foreman's. They did have an issue with the electrical connections. They fixed it. My first one went out and I asked them for a part. Explained that it was used in commercial shop for 2 years so out of warranty. They sent me a brand new machine. Didn't charge me a dime. Second one last about the same. 3rd is going strong after thousands and thousands of holes.

Suppliers around me stock them so it's convenient for me if it goes out. I would switch to a heavier machine but I can't stand the thought of using a router for every hole.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Got it


----------



## xedos (Apr 25, 2020)

> .... Woodpecker PRL router lift is like comparing SpaceX to model rockets.
> - Andybb
> 
> So what you re saying is your *PRL* will never route a path off the ground, in the footsteps of a model rocket? I though they were good (the *PRL*).
> ...


Have to disagree on all fronts.

It's a bit more that a souped up,biscuit joiner , and others have knockdown hardware for handheld machines - making Festool's hardly unique but for the shape. The other choices are better from just about any comparison.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

once again this thread is not about festools products it's about new products from kreg?another thread gone off track.thanks duckie!rich i leave this confusion too you my friend!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

No confusion here Pottz- but +1 on the Kregg topic… The question to Rich- does this product costs more than a $100 but less than $300?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> No confusion here Pottz- but +1 on the Kregg topic… The question to Rich- does this product costs more than a $100 but less than $300?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


you gotta wait like all of us bud,he signed an nda,he cant tell anyone.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> No confusion here Pottz- but +1 on the Kregg topic… The question to Rich- does this product costs more than a $100 but less than $300?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Good one, DW. I have no idea what the price will be. Some of the products will be bigger than a breadbox and some smaller (if you're old enough to understand that reference).


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

+1 my friend


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> *It's not a domino clone.
> *
> TTS's patent is still in effect for a few more years.
> 
> ...


Ladies, hitch up your pettycoats and follow the *"bouncing ball"* rather than playing with *your danglers*... don't get *Kreg*limated!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Ok… I'll bow to peer pressure like the mighty oak, and drop my *Domino* fantasies…

Then my guess to the conundrum is… *"a red herring"*... c'mon ladies *HUH!* all round….


> ... making Festool's hardly unique but for the shape…
> - xedos


Just like a rocketship… hell, I can make my gumboot fly… hardly unique but for it's shape!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> The foreman is not a bad machine. It's a 400$ machine…
> - CWWoodworking


*Doh*... a serious note!

No doubt some people could like the *Foreman*... I had their *K3* and upgraded to *K5* and while I never got incestuous with them I did have fond experiences… enough to upgrade to the *Foreman* when it was on a *"too good to refuse sale… even if you don't need it"*.
It has markings for 1/2", 3/4" and 1 1/2", which is not much good in Australia that supplies 15mm "melamine"... I only use pocket holes on "melamine". The smaller pocketers had a greater range of markings which I expected similar on their big daddy. *Kreg support*'s reply of "tough, calibrate it yourself" left me with a sour taste for the *Kreg* company and thereby their product(s).

Nuff said… *Go Fe$tool!*


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> once again this thread is not about festools products it s about new products from kreg?another thread gone off track.thanks duckie!rich i leave this confusion too you my friend!
> 
> - pottz


Hell *pottzy* it must be winter in *socal*... you are slipping. The thread has been on track for 2 whole days… time to get derailed… thanks for the support.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Kreg support s reply of "tough, calibrate it yourself" left me with a sour taste for the Kreg company and thereby their product(s).
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Crikey. If I gave up every time I had to convert units, nothing would get done.

Did you expect them to retool and overnight a replacement for you?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Kreg has announced the release date for the new products: February 8th.

They are teasing it on Instagram if you want to join the "guess what it is" conversation.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

Well since we have to wait,,,,

I noticed the tags in the original post say "jig router jig saw circular saw"

Are we getting warmer Rich?


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

Rich - I live in IA so I should get the inside scoop. I promise I won't tell any non-Iowans.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Kreg K6 with a builtin jig that makes it easier to setup the drill bit collar?


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

> Kreg K6 with a builtin jig that makes it easier to setup the drill bit collar?
> 
> - SMP


That would just piss me off unless there would be an upgrade kit for me.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Is it this? Towards the end on the back of jig


----------



## Jared_S (Jul 6, 2018)

They make decent pocket screws.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Rich, how will any of the suits know it was you? Your picture is just a table, the facial recognition. AI won't have a clue 8^)


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> Rich, how will any of the suits know it was you? Your picture is just a table, the facial recognition. AI won t have a clue 8^)
> 
> - splintergroup


ROFL


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

> Is it this? Towards the end on the back of jig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep. I'm pissed off.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Is it this? Towards the end on the back of jig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks awfully familiar. I gotta say though, that guy has no clue how to use it. Pretty crappy job all around. Considering the jig comes with a clamp to attach it to any bench top (including the WorkMate shown), I have no idea why the video shows such clumsy use of it. The clamp fits into that slot you see on the bottom front of the jig.

But yeah, that's one of them-just one-there's more. I'm impressed with your sleuthing.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

I heard that #2 could be a device for your circular saw to make accurate cuts- side talk with one of my power tool suppliers.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Whats funny is if i google the model numbers, i see ads to purchase at certain stores, but if i click the link the page is "not found". I guess the websites are all ready to sell it once they are allowed.

Oh actually some you can click lol:

https://www.homedepot.ca/product/kreg-tool-company-kreg-720-pocket-hole-jig/1001619502


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> I heard that #2 could be a device for your circular saw to make accurate cuts- side talk with one of my power tool suppliers.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Yes, that's one of them.


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

> Whats funny is if i google the model numbers, i see ads to purchase at certain stores, but if i click the link the page is "not found". I guess the websites are all ready to sell it once they are allowed.
> 
> Oh actually some you can click lol:
> 
> ...


That looks pretty cool. I like it. I have the foreman, but if I didn't I'd be interested.


----------



## Jared_S (Jul 6, 2018)

> Whats funny is if i google the model numbers, i see ads to purchase at certain stores, but if i click the link the page is "not found". I guess the websites are all ready to sell it once they are allowed.
> 
> Oh actually some you can click lol:
> 
> ...


Ita a remake of the old porter cable 560


----------



## Jimarco (May 15, 2015)

My guess is that everyone needs one and is made of $10 worth of aluminum and plastic and sells for only $229.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Pocket hole memory lane-* made in America Porter Cable 552 *



















purchased it circa 2000- $700 us. This was a cutting-edge machine and 20 years later can still handle it. Then came Kreg and as Poter Cable left Kreg came in and here we are today.

Happy woodworking


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Let's not get all riled up before I make my point…. Pocket holes like any other joinery method have a place. But by no means does that mean every place. I have seen some uses and just shaken my head as to why they were used when much easier and stronger methods are readily available. That being said yes I do have, and use, my Kreg jigs. LOL


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Let s not get all riled up before I make my point…. Pocket holes like any other joinery method have a place. But by no means does that mean every place. I have seen some uses and just shaken my head as to why they were used when much easier and stronger methods are readily available. That being said yes I do have, and use, my Kreg jigs. LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


totally agree gunny.


----------



## Jared_S (Jul 6, 2018)

> Pocket hole memory lane-* made in America Porter Cable 552 *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The 552 was a castle tsm-10. You can still buy the newer version from castle (tsm-12)


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

the Castle cuts at a less acute angle that reduces shifting of the joint. The Kreg system tries to get around the issue with assembly clamping.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Guys- all I can say that my 552 is an example of American ingenuity and that it continues with the Castle- Thx

And it is built solid with steel, router, and drill motor- yet Kreg has excelled with their products- for the average woodworker- Kreg should be fine.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Lets hope they have gone full circle and are bringing back the old K-2 Jig


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

AKguy the 552 is the standard but yours is a good second choice, and thus Kreg began….


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> And it is built solid with steel, router, and drill motor- yet Kreg has excelled with their products- for the average woodworker- Kreg should be fine.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I think you nailed it on this one, DW. The cat's out of the bag far enough to dispense with the drama. As I watched the training videos, I was impressed with the level of engineering you'd expect from Kreg.

However, I also thought that the new products seemed to be aimed more at DIYers and job site work. I don't think anyone is going to be putting their K5 on Craigslist any time soon, but they might attract the hordes of newcomers to the craft.

I'm curious to see how they are priced. That was not part of the training.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> AKguy the 552 is the standard but yours is a good second choice, and thus Kreg began….
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Kreg is giving a fee jar of Muktuk with each K2


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Lets hope they have gone full circle and are bringing back the old K-2 Jig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I have! I still use it and have never felt the need to upgrade. Later models have more bells and whistles, but that K2 is a rock-solid performer.


----------



## rustynails (Jun 23, 2011)

The blue bread box is coming Feb 8th ….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

AKguy the 552 is the standard but yours is a good second choice, and thus Kreg began….


> AKguy the 552 is the standard but yours is a good second choice, and thus Kreg began….
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> Kreg is giving a fee jar of Muktuk with each K2
> ...


Kisses brother…


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Lets hope they have gone full circle and are bringing back the old K-2 Jig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here. Even though I bought into 2 other Kreg models the old K2 is my go to Jig. Simple and fits in a drawer.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> I think you nailed it on this one, DW. The cat s out of the bag far enough to dispense with the drama. As I watched the training videos, I was impressed with the level of engineering you d expect from Kreg.
> 
> However, I also thought that the new products seemed to be aimed more at DIYers and job site work. I don t think anyone is going to be putting their K5 on Craigslist any time soon, but they might attract the hordes of newcomers to the craft.
> 
> ...


It looks like the one jig is going for $129 at most of the retailers i saw. A perfect price point for the Ana White army


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Here are the new products:

https://www.kregtool.com/shop/new/

Comments?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Thx Rich- I really enjoy the products that Kreg turns out. Their ingenuity of products, quality and price make it a winner for me. When I see new quality products becoming available I happy for todays woodworker. Looking forward to seeing reviews and any comments here- good job


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> AKguy the 552 is the standard but yours is a good second choice, and thus Kreg began….
> 
> AKguy the 552 is the standard but yours is a good second choice, and thus Kreg began….
> 
> ...


The 552 may be your standard but it's not mine. ..........No Muktuk for you.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Hmm, the crosscut doohicky seems kind of cool. That and a tracksaw seems like a great portable solution for all kinds of stuff.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

But AKguy I wasn't thinking when I posted that…. When I had the 552 there was no Kreg, yet I see Kreg as a good product and improving over the years. Now banning me from Muktuk please reconsider…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

The new straight guide sure looked like something to compete with the trac saw… Looking forward to the reviews and comments.


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

> The new straight guide sure looked like something to compete with the trac saw… Looking forward to the reviews and comments.


It's a refinement of the guide they had. There is no sled, it just guides the saw/router/jigsaw. It's extensible, in ??26" inch pieces to over 8'. The is a dohickey that shows you where the cut line would be. I don't think you will ever get the cut quality of a track saw with a circular saw, no matter how good the guide is, so this is probably only useful for rough sheet breakdown where every cut will be redone on a table saw. That's pretty useful, to be sure


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

I do like the look of the big (730) pocket hole jig. They basically added an automaax clamp to the K series jig. The plastic boxes that extend the support look pretty overpriced, but the jig looks reasonable. I also like the micro-pocket add-on, although, again, it's overpriced for what it is.


----------



## rustynails (Jun 23, 2011)

I liked the music in the video's ….................. other wise nothing to much.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

not much of a pocket hole guy and the straight guide is of no interest since ive got a track saw.no excitement for me.


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

I was really hoping for a 1 piece 8ft track for their track saw.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Pottz,

Kreg likes to create excitement . Setting expectations a bit to high. But they are getting chatter and eyeballs. Marketing 101. Note I have several Kreg products.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> not much of a pocket hole guy and the straight guide is of no interest since ive got a track saw.no excitement for me.
> 
> - pottz


Maybe if Kreg had a raffle to win $$$ scroll above AKguy is promising Muktuk with each purchase would that get you to think differently?










For me it is exciting to see a Woodworking company (Kreg) start with the history on Kreg
https://learn.kregtool.com/about/history/

+1 for Kreg tool


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> Pottz,
> 
> Kreg likes to create excitement . Setting expectations a bit to high. But they are getting chatter and eyeballs. Marketing 101. Note I have several Kreg products.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


+1 and as I posted the in history of Kreg- "Marteting 101" and IMO good product


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> not much of a pocket hole guy and the straight guide is of no interest since ive got a track saw.*no excitement for me*.
> 
> - pottz


And what *exites* you,








big boy?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Duck +1


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

After watching the video, I kinda like the cross cut jig for my home shop.

How does everyone feel about it replacing a sliding miter saw for 90 cross cuts? I'm on my third miter saw and as everyone know accuracy is always an issue in wide cross cuts.

I'd probably pair it up with kregs miter saw fence and stops.


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

Have never considered pocket holes for anything I've ever done. Maybe I should. All of the Kreg stuff I've seen has been less than "robust" IMHO, especially bandsaw fences for anything over 14". Contacted them to try to get a stabilizer setup for thin blades on my bandsaw and they replied with, "don't make them for that saw" even though they say on their website that they are able to customize to any saw. You'd think they might have mentioned that? Could have been a bad day.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> ..... How does everyone feel about it replacing a sliding miter saw for 90 cross cuts? I'm on my third miter saw and as everyone know accuracy is always an issue in wide cross cuts…..
> - CWWoodworking


Personally you can't beat a tracksaw for wide cross cuts… however, it still depends on your setup/layout… I use Fe*$*tool and a TSO GRS-16 PE... but, I won't get into a pissing contest about brands (go Fe*$*tool *Rah-Rah-Rah*)!


> ..... Could have been a bad day.
> - Foghorn


MY experience with *Kreg support* is a *bad day* every day!

Fortunately their *K5 jig*, which I actually "don't mind", hasn't needed support.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Maybe an automated Kreg pocket hole screw system to end the need for dovetail jigs? .


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

I will have to give a positive experience with CS.

I had a foreman crap out after 2 yrs of extremely heavy use. I told them it was not under warranty and I was wanting to possibly buy part.

They sent me a new machine free of charge. Not even shipping. Had it in 2 days.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Maybe an automated Kreg pocket hole screw system to end the need for dovetail jigs? .
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I believe they're called a *professional cabinet maker*...


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> They sent me a new machine free of charge. Not even shipping. Had it in 2 days.
> - CWWoodworking


Probably cause they couldn't find another *bunny* to sell it to…

Sorry, but once bitten twice shy and their biting persisted for a few months before I cried *uncle* and tossed in the towel.

Maybe they are prejudiced against foreigners.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> not much of a pocket hole guy and the straight guide is of no interest since ive got a track saw.*no excitement for me*.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ...


easy duckie,were a "family" friendly forum.and im not talking about the hefner family!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> They sent me a new machine free of charge. Not even shipping. Had it in 2 days.
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> Probably cause they couldn t find another *bunny* to sell it to…
> ...


hell once they saw where you were and what the shipping was they forgot your number.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> Maybe an automated Kreg pocket hole screw system to end the need for dovetail jigs? .
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Dove tails ascetically nice yet why do woodworker use them with undermount drawer slides? Dove tail jig - you can purchase premade dovetail drawer from many of the shops in my area. Anybody interested in a used Leigh dovetail system I have on consignment in AZ… I am a fan of the pocket joint used used in conjunction with other methods for a solid construction.

Regardless on what we say Kreg has been doing a fantastic job on improving our trade or hobby…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Regardless on what we say Kreg has been doing a fantastic job on improving our trade or hobby…
> - Desert Woodworker


So have *wine* makers… they stop me fretting over my hobby and I now only get upset about *sideways pictures*!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Regardless on what we say Kreg has been doing a fantastic job on improving our trade or hobby…
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> So have *wine* makers… they stop me fretting over my hobby and I now only get upset about *sideways pictures*!
> ...


perhaps your not drinking enough vino,picture go sideways when i have too much,but they may flip upside down for you.id say experimentation is needed.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

LBD- sometimes it is good to look at a picture sideway- gives a different preceptive-


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Boy *pottzy*, you got that duck hunting shotgun fully loaded.


> easy duckie,were a "family" friendly forum.and im not talking about the hefner family!
> - pottz


I dare to whisper amongst the reeds… That's my auntie! Can't get more family(ar) than that… You wanna argue with her?



> hell once they saw where you were and what the shipping was they forgot your number.
> - pottz


Nothing to do with shipping *pottzy*... hell, I would have been prepared to fork out the shekels… it was all verbal without shipping and I even stayed civil and for once refrained from having the last word.

*CWW*'s replacement may have been a fair *gesture*, however, I would have preferred assurance of availability of spares long after the warranty expires… and paid for it… even in Fe*$*tool shekels.


> perhaps your not drinking enough vino,picture go sideways when i have too much,but they may flip upside down for you.id say experimentation is needed.
> - pottz


Unfortunately vino is no solution… tried till the bladder gave out… messy, but I waded through it.

I'd rather have a finger nail pulled out when I'm sober… sideways, rather than look at a sideways picture… when it comes to phobias, I love snakes and spiders, even had pet rats and smoked cow ******************** while on bivouac with the school cadets, but I stand on *tippy-toes* and *squeal like a little girl* when I see a sideways picture posted… and I bet you thought it was a fire/ambulance siren.


> LBD- sometimes it is good to look at a picture sideway- gives a different preceptive-
> - Desert Woodworker


True, helps me weed out the morons or at lest those that don't give a stuff.

Unfortunately I refuse to look at posts from newbies so I can't correct them and it seems that far too many LJ members are prepared to look at them without educating them.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> True, helps me weed out the morons or at lest those that don t give a stuff.
> 
> ...


Should one be educated they learn by instruction or experience… do not shun the beginner for they shall prevail- care to share some of Duck's first projects…

Duck we are visiting here at Rich' forum and may I suggest that we take this to the "Show" 
Final post here- thx


----------



## rustynails (Jun 23, 2011)

> I liked the music in the video's ….................. other wise nothing to much.
> 
> - rustynails


 I must say I have a couple of the Kreg jigs and like the ones I have and I like that Kreg is trying to being innovating as I always like new tools and ideas. But since I have some of there jigs now I was not that excited about the new release, but that does not mean there bad tools. Kreg is a good company as someone had stated, as they brought pocket holes to what they are today for a lot of craftsman. I know I got my first one some 30 years ago or so at one of the wood shows and thought it was the best thing since sliced bread way back then and still use it to this day. Pocket holes have there place and all ways will.

rustynails


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> I liked the music in the video s ….................. other wise nothing to much.
> 
> - rustynails
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

El Patito ************************* rides again. Do you wear a cape and mask? Well, these days, the mask is a given.

I see a new batch of LJs has been unleashed by the admins. Lots of sideways photos will be sure to follow for your enjoyment.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

(why you lookin at me,what did i do?)


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> El Patito ************************* rides again. Do you wear a cape and mask? Well, these days, the mask is a given.
> 
> I see a new batch of LJs has been unleashed by the admins. Lots of sideways photos will be sure to follow for your enjoyment.
> 
> - Rich


Yeah… noticed… Funny, well actually not funny, but seriously (savour the moment *pottzy*, one in a *millennium* occurrence), I surprise myself with my reaction to sideways photos… petty I know, but I'd rather disobey SWMBO!


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

I just ran across this video. Made me think of the thread. This is carrying pocket hole a bit far if you ask me.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

OK, went to their WEB and I see some new versions of their jigs more expensive and cheaper. A $25 version of a $8 triangle. If it does something else, it is not clear.

Their WEB does not do a very good job showing what some of the tools do. Pictures not showing in use, zoom that obscures it. Some might be nifty, but can't tell from their site. ( I have several and like them BTW)


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

> I just ran across this video. Made me think of the thread. This is carrying pocket hole a bit far if you ask me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Think of pocket screws as clamps you don't take off. Just one of many techniques that are a personal choice.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> I just ran across this video. Made me think of the thread. This is carrying pocket hole a bit far if you ask me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think of looking at big ugly pocket holes every time you open a cabinet door. Door panes like that don't need no stinking pocket holes for clamping. Pure and simple this is Red Neck woodworking.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> I just ran across this video. Made me think of the thread. This is carrying pocket hole a bit far if you ask me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AKguy you are too harsh on this one for one could use these…



















more importantly does it meet- *ANSI/KCMA A161.1 Standard*

https://www.kcma.org/certifications/ansi-kcma-standard


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> I think of looking at big ugly pocket holes every time you open a cabinet door. Door panes like that don t need no stinking pocket holes for clamping. Pure and simple this is Red Neck woodworking.
> - AlaskaGuy


*Correctamundo!*.. In fact a proper glue joint by itself is sufficient… no 6" nails, no dowels, no biscuits, no *Dominos* (*rah-rah-rah* Fe*$*tool) and definitely no bloody pocket holes… *One pocket hole is two too many!*

You snuck that in *DW*... 








think you've been drinking too much *cactus juice* in the hot desert sun. Nothing like the clang of spoons whenever you open the door… especially with a hang over.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

I just found out about this pocket hole machine on a Stumpy Nubs video-

*Castle 100 Pocket Hole Machine Sheet Goods*


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

as i said pocket holes are only used where they will never be seen,as in cabinet construction.they are fabulous for face frame work eliminating the need for clamps.otherwise they are collecting dust in my shop.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Why are people in this modern society talking pocket holes? Next you ll all be talking about banning cars for the bullock and dray and maybe even petition to abolish equal pay.

*What a pathetic waste of life!*


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> ... they are fabulous for face frame work eliminating the need for clamps…
> - pottz


Sorry *pottzy*, but we cross pisses again… try framing melamine with pocket holes *without* clamps… then catch a cab to go from one joint to the other… I need a 28meter tape measure to measure the slip.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> I think of looking at big ugly pocket holes every time you open a cabinet door. Door panes like that don t need no stinking pocket holes for clamping. Pure and simple this is Red Neck woodworking.
> - AlaskaGuy
> 
> *Correctamundo!*.. In fact a proper glue joint by itself is sufficient… no 6" nails, no dowels, no biscuits, no *Dominos* (*rah-rah-rah* Fe*$*tool) and definitely no bloody pocket holes… *One pocket hole is two too many!*
> ...


clamps on cauls +1

Guys, you can make a curved clamping caul with a jointer- and as Duck stated - glue joint, but if you are doing a panel I recommend a clamping caul to keep the panel from "bowing"

As for the pocket holes inside you could cover them with Duck and Beagle stickers…


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I think of looking at big ugly pocket holes every time you open a cabinet door. Door panes like that don t need no stinking pocket holes for clamping. Pure and simple this is Red Neck woodworking.
> - AlaskaGuy
> 
> *Correctamundo!*.. In fact a proper glue joint by itself is sufficient… no 6" nails, no dowels, no biscuits, no *Dominos* (*rah-rah-rah* Fe*$*tool) and definitely no bloody pocket holes… *One pocket hole is two too many!*
> ...


+1 dw but the duck stickers should only be used for major screw ups!


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> I just ran across this video. Made me think of the thread. This is carrying pocket hole a bit far if you ask me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DW, that's like having skid marks in your shorts. You know they are there, but nobody can see them. You don't dare look if anyone is around.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> +1 dw but the duck stickers should only be *used for major screw ups*!
> - pottz


And to think there was a human being under all these stickers. I keep telling the missus I don't have tickets on myself.


> DW, that s like having skid marks in your shorts. You know they are there, but nobody can see them. You don t dare look if anyone is around.
> - AlaskaGuy


Nothing wrong with the *skid marks*... its when you turn the shorts inside out that people start to notice. There's sanity behind style when it comes to khaki clothes…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> DW, that s like having skid marks in your shorts. You know they are there, but nobody can see them. You don t dare look if anyone is around.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


Love you brother…


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> DW, that s like having skid marks in your shorts. You know they are there, but nobody can see them. You don t dare look if anyone is around.
> 
> ...


AAWWW you are making me blush.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

AKguy-

I like when I see you posting… memories for me in the past…

Philia means close friendship or brotherly love in Greek. It is one of the four types of love in the Bible. St. Augustine, Bishop of Hippo (354-430 AD), understood this form of love to describe a love of equals who are united in a common purpose, pursuit, good, or end. Thus, philia refers to love based on mutual respect, shared devotion, joint interests, and common values. It is the love near and dear friends have for one another.

But I am starting to recall the feeding and sleeping arrangements that were offered in your shop…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> *Philia* means close friendship or brotherly love in Greek.
> - Desert Woodworker


Does that mean that the movie *Philomena* is a movie about a *nasty* woman?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

7 types of love…

https://www.e-counseling.com/relationships/what-are-the-7-types-of-love/

Eros: Love of the body 
Philia: Affectionate love


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> *Eros*: Love of the body
> 
> *Philia*: Affectionate love
> 
> - Desert Woodworker


That's where I went wrong with my 1st. missus… I kept on *Philia* and should have *non-Eros*'d (loved the brain) instead!


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Merits of pocket holes aside, I initially was less than wowed by these new jigs. I gotta say though, that 520PRO with the docking station looks good.

I still have my old K2. It's rock solid, but lacks the automatic clamping, and it's in the back when I'm doing a panel. Once, when I was doing a 90" tall cabinet and using pocket screws to attach the face frame (yes, I know how to hide the screws) I picked up the R3 so I didn't have to guide the large panel on my K2.

I think this 520PRO is a good compromise since it can be used like the R3, and can also be bench mounted. And, the clamp is in the front. I'm not sure I'd ever want the other accessories, but it looks like Kreg did a good job putting together a system.

Will I ever buy one? Probably not since I use pocket screws once in a blue moon. But I think it's a nice design.


----------

